# Af here, how did i miss ovulation?



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls,

Well my AF has finally came. Took it on 30th aug. My last Af was 7th July. What I dont understand is we have bms every other day for past few months. I must have ovulated on the week of 15th~19th august for my Af to be here yesterday(30th aug) We had bms 3 times that week. How did I miss it   I had all the signs of ovulating but bfn.

Is it 14 days after ovulation you have your Af? 

Good in a way that I took my own period, bad because we tried so hard past few months and nothing again


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

So sorry hails - it's not fair and so confusing.  Yes, you prob did ovulate 14 days ago but there are lots of reasons as to why you didn't conceive.

I notice that you have PCOS like me, I've read up on it a lot and with pcos anovulation can occur which is a menstrual cycle when ovulation does not occur.

I know hun, it sucks and I really hope that you get some good news soon. XXX


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for your message, I really didn't know that at all. I very rarely take Afs by myself. My last AF was 4 years ago  I have been placed on provera to create a bleed to take clomid but all treatment has stopped due to a cyst at 5cm. 
So hard isn't it! I must do a bit of research into pcos more. Might help me understand it better. Your going through the same so here's some luck love and hope   

Thanks toots


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

I did use ovulating tests last months and i didnt ovulate. I was prev put on to clomid as i ovulated irregularly and my levels werent good. Did you have day 21 bloods done? I usually have the telltale signs cramping and pain etc.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the ovulating predictor kit and never showed that I ovulated either. Due to being off all treatment due to the cyst I'm not having bloods at the minute. When I was on 6months of provera and clomid I had day 21 bloods done. The result were extremely abnormally low. Words speak for itself on that one, I no so little on the bloods. I check the c/m daily after an AF and I see signs of ovulation as it can b sticky and eggy white in colour. Do have pain in sides but think that's due to my cyst.

Do you know other ways of telling when you ovulate honz?


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hails,
If you are ttc naturally have you considered Napro ?
Just we did it for a few years - sadly it didnt work but I did get a much better handle on my cycle.
So for example for me I didnt ovulate till day 21 of my cycle or sometimes even later - AF can arrive anythng from 10 days to 17 days after you ovulate - we were always told to wait till at least 17 days after ovulation to do a pee stick.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

We Are trying naturally at present, due to being in-between treatment appointments. My rfc appointment is next Wednesday and I'm expecting to go on something again. Never heard of napro. Going to have a read into it now. So hard when you having irregular cycles to track ovulation. xx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hails,
It might still be worth a try - its a natural way of tracking your cycle and TTC at the same time - you will be thought how to track your cycle correctly - I was amazed as I thought I knew it all !!!  You will also be given some meds to help you along the way. 

Your still young so you could  give this a try.

I went to a clinic in Galway but I am sure there is a practioner up the north too.

If you are stuck getting info I might be able to help you out just let me know.  I could give you the number of the Galway clinic and they might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great   I will see if I can come across anywhere up here that does the treatment, if not I get the number off you. Anything is def worth trying. Thanks for your help   xx


----------

